# No Smoking for me (Pun intended)



## sawyerrt10 (Mar 30, 2010)

Well, it's been 8 days since the wife and I said goodbye to Mr. Marlboro. Since then, we have had a death in the family, travelled to Montana (Still there for now, with limited internet, dealing with the Mom-in-Law) and we still haven't started back up. The onlyh other down side is I haven't smoked any meat either. The bro-in Law has a Gas Grill we are grilling some chicken on tonight, but it ain't the same. Talk about withdrawals!!! 

Thanks to one and all for the kind words in the prayer request I made early last week>!'


----------



## athabaskar (Mar 30, 2010)

Hang in there y'all. It gets easier every day.


----------



## abokol (Mar 30, 2010)

There’s a P. O. box and 4-way stop
and farms and fields and cows
We’re just waiting for a car to drive by
Just so you can wave hello hello hello hello
Keep up the good work on the marbs!  It will get easier.


----------



## bassman (Mar 30, 2010)

After 8 days you should be good to go.  Congrats on kicking the habit.


----------



## meateater (Mar 31, 2010)

I quit cold turkey 3 1/2 years ago. Best thing I've done, it does get easier by the way. Congrats


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Mar 31, 2010)

The not smoking (Marlboros) haven't been that much of a problem.  Did the Chantix thing for about a week, but it was messing up my sleep. Dropped it and have started sleeping better, .  The wanting to smoke some food for my wife's family up here in MT is the problem.  No where to smoke!


----------



## jjwdiver (Mar 31, 2010)

Congrats on the cig battle - keep that up!  Been there and done that!. Look around where you're at - there has to be some kind of wood and a roll of tin foil. McGyver a smoker tray!  I once (or more than that) made a pipe out of a pop can... I would think there's a low budget way to get wood to smolder in a grill and get you the 2nd hand smoke you need!

... it was an art project - I swear


----------



## miamirick (Mar 31, 2010)

all i can say is if you are going to quit smoking, get off this forum and go join twitter, faebook or something similar!!!!


----------



## phrogs4ever (Mar 31, 2010)

That's allright.  I'd rather get my second hand smoke from hickory any way.


----------



## mama's smoke (Mar 31, 2010)

True smoke will taste so much better.  Your, your wife, and her family are still in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## miamirick (Mar 31, 2010)

wish i could get my wife to quit she smokes two packs a day,  i dont think ive smoked ten in my life!!!!


----------



## roller (Mar 31, 2010)

Congrats on the not smoking any cigs !!! It took me 5 years before I did not want to smoke one.....Good Luck and God Bless all of you !


----------

